
Sexed up and smart: Women debate Marissa Mayer's Vogue photo - jamesbritt
http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/20/living/marissa-mayers-vogue-photo-women/
======
zw123456
If it was a dude who was a CEO and was on the cover of GQ no one would say a
word.

